# OpenDNS FamilyShield



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm very impressed with this free service from OpenDNS: OpenDNS - Parental Controls

They have a more extensive option for $19.95 per year but the ability to restrict content areas (or specific sites) is very powerful for a free service along with the ability to prevent phishing and malware sites. I've tried Bsecure but the DNS is flaky and my internet speed took major hits. OpenDNS is extremely fast and the client that you load on your local machine to permit Dynamic DNS is really efficient. Basically, all you need to do is set your Router DNS to point to OpenDNS and, once configured, your whole home is protected. It obviously doesn't offer the safeguards of a Bsecure when you're away but you could probably get that with the paid version.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 21, 2012)

One thing that is great about it is that it intercepts all communications coming out of the computers/mobile devices using OpenDNS and filters it. As a result, if Twitter was blocked, you would not be able to use the iPhone/iPad app. With Covenant Eyes, you could. 

If someone tried to get to an inappropriate site using an in-app browser (a common circumvent when Covenant Eyes is being used), they still can't get by OpenDNS. 

Since that's the case, there is little need to use most of the parental restriction settings in the iPhone/iPad.

There are a couple problems with it though:

1) It only secures the networks you tell it to. In the case of iPhones and iPads, the protections will not exist if your children go over to a friend's house for the day and they do not have OpenDNS in their network. Same thing with open Wi-Fi networks found in most fast food establishments. 
2) It's easier to circumvent than Covenant Eyes because all you have to do is switch DNS settings back to automatic instead of manual and/or delete them in your iPhone and iPad. With the latter, you can't stop it from happening with parental controls.
3) No means of accountability like there is in Covenant Eyes.

It's certainly not the solution, but there's a lot of advantage to using it.

EDIT: Note that this OpenDNS user has it based off individual computers rather than routers. Family will never consent to the rigorous measures I have in place.


----------



## BertMulder (Aug 2, 2012)

What we have in place is an OpenDNS router.

Live Parental Controls

prevents bypassing the OpenDNS settings in your home.


----------

